# 1 Monitor in 2 Hälften teilen?



## SaschaSpener (16. Februar 2008)

*1 Monitor in 2 Hälften teilen?*

Hi Leute, 

ich würde gerne meinen 22" TFT in 2 Teile teilen, um in der einen hälfte windows und in der 2. hälfte z.b. nen spiel oder film laufen zu lassen, ist das irgendwie realisierbar? ^^ mfg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: 1 Monitor in 2 Hälften teilen?*



			
				SaschaSpener am 16.02.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich würde gerne meinen 22" TFT in 2 Teile teilen, um in der einen hälfte windows und in der 2. hälfte z.b. nen spiel oder film laufen zu lassen, ist das irgendwie realisierbar? ^^ mfg



Wenn ein Spiel im Fenster läuft natürlich.
Wenn nicht - dann nicht.


----------

